# Austrian Gentoo Linux User Group

## fosstux

Die Vienna Gentoo Linux User Group entwickelte sich zur Austrian Gentoo Linux User Group weiter.

Informationen über die AGLUG kann man unter http://www.aglug.net finden!

Die Site enthält unter anderem ein Forum und enthält einen eigenen RSS Feed! 

Alle 4 Wochen findet ein Stammtisch statt. Details sind im Event-Kalender zu finden.

Man sieht sich auf www.aglug.net!!!

PS: Bitte um eure Meinung im Gästebuch!

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm, überles ich das, oder steht nirgends, WO das ist? naja, schätz mal in wien -> also momentan uninteressant  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

## fosstux

stimmt. Der Schwerpunkt ist wien. Es gibt aber einen Multi-User Chat!

----------

## simon

Es waere nett wenn man im Forum oder in Teilen des Forums auch ohne Registrierung schmoekern koennte. Oder ist alles so geheim?

Simon

----------

## Ruefl2x

bist jo eh aus .at  :Very Happy: 

registrier dich - husch husch  :Smile: 

----------

## fosstux

ok. Jetzt sollte es passen.

Alle dürfen den Inhalt lesen, aber nur Registrierte dürfen posten.

LG

Christopher

----------

## simon

 *Ruefl2x wrote:*   

> bist jo eh aus .at 
> 
> registrier dich - husch husch 

 

Sogar aus Wien, aber ich muss mir ja nicht ueberall einen Account anlegen    :Very Happy: 

@ crparr: thx

simon

----------

## tuxian

Wohne zwar bei Baden, registriert mich aber halt mal.

----------

## Gekko

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Wohne zwar bei Baden, registriert mich aber halt mal.

 

Heh, cool ich hab auch lange Zeit in Baden gelebt. Ich glaub so 10 Jahre werdens schon gewesen sein.  :Surprised: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Heh, cool ich hab auch lange Zeit in Baden gelebt. Ich glaub so 10 Jahre werdens schon gewesen sein. 

 

Und ich hab 10 Jahre quasi um die Ecke (Traiskirchen) gewohnt. Aber das gehört alles nicht hierher.  :Wink: 

Trotzdem hoffe ich dass die AGLUG etwas populärer wird als die VGLUG, und sich beim nächsten Stammtisch (ist glaub ich am Donnerstag vor Weihnachten) ein paar neue Leute einfinden.

Und für alle Nicht-Wiener: ich würde nächstes Jahr gerne ein österreichweites Gentoo-Treffen irgendwo "in der Mitte" organisieren, wer dabei helfen will ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen!

----------

## fosstux

Sehr nette Idee...

So viel ich weiß, ist Bad Aussee die Mitte von österreich...

Siehe http://www.steirische-berichte.at/stb043/stb043_04.htm

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> Und für alle Nicht-Wiener: ich würde nächstes Jahr gerne ein österreichweites Gentoo-Treffen irgendwo "in der Mitte" organisieren, wer dabei helfen will ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen!

 

mitte == salzburg?  :Smile: 

you have my full support! schreib mir a pm -> dann schick ich dir meine email addy

ciao

----------

## Fabiolla

@hephaistos6, mitte klingt gut, da muss ich von Kärnten nicht so weit fahren  :Wink:  . 

Hab vor ca. 2 Monaten  diesen Link gefunden, eine kleine Usergruppe in Kärnten. 

lg

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Fabiolla: mitte heißt (leider) Steiermark (Baden).... is aber von dir auch nicht unbedingt weiter hm?

ciao

----------

## amne

Ihr habts alle keine Ahnung, Graz ist die Mitte von Österreich.  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo und wo liegt graz???  :Smile: 

aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist und bleibt salzburg die mitte!   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## IceBall

achwas, insbruck ist die mitte.. zumindest von tirol  :Wink: 

wusste gar net dass es so eine ug gibt - i geh gleich mal rein schmökern *g*

- ice

----------

## sandro123

Ich bin für ein Treffen im Sommer mit Camping !!

Gentoo User die mit Wireless Lan zwischen den Zelten gentoo installieren oder Doom spielen  :Smile: )

Na wie wärs.

Ciao

        Alessandro

Ps: ich wäre sofort dabei.

----------

## tuxian

Ja wär sicher lustig.

Hab mich auf der Seite vor Tagen registriert, hab aber bis jetzt kein Aktivierungsmail bekommen, komisch.

----------

## citizen428

 *sandro123 wrote:*   

> Ich bin für ein Treffen im Sommer mit Camping !!
> 
> 

 

Ja, die Idee haben wir bei einem der Stammtische schon mal andiskutiert. Hätte auf jeden Fall einen gewissen Reiz, und wenn wir rechtzeitig mit der Planung beginnen, sollte dem auch nichts im Weg stehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

Isch de Seitn scho offline oder gibts de no? *g* Also er ladet ins entlose nichts bei mir.

Greets

----------

## sandro123

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Isch de Seitn scho offline oder gibts de no? *g* Also er ladet ins entlose nichts bei mir.
> 
> Greets

 

Also die Seite gibt es noch. Christopher der die Seite hostet dürfte wohl gerade offline sein  :Sad: (

Ciao

      Alessandro

----------

## _hephaistos_

hey!

wie siehts aus mit dem Camping Stammtisch! wär auch SEHR begeistert!

cheers

----------

